# TwinCAT 3: Fehler bei der Installation und Bluescreen bei Start/Neustart und Konfig



## clumsi (30 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir TwinCAT 3 herunterladen und möchte mit einer kleinen EK1100 - Station ein bisschen TwinCAT kennen lernen.

Bei der Installation geht es mit einem Fehler los: "MSG_ERRTCREG Failed to lauhch: TASKKILL /IM TcSysUI.exe"
Nach bestätigen mit ok und abgerschlossener Installation kann ich "TwinCAT XAE" öffnen. Bei Anwahl von Start/Neustart oder Konfig gibt es einen Bluescreen.
Beides (Installationsfehler und Bluescreen) tritt auf zwei verschiedenen PC's auf. Mache ich etwas falsch? Ich nutze Win XP mit SP 3.

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## Neals (1 Juli 2012)

Ich verwende jetzt seit längerem TwinCAT 3 und habe solche Erfahrungen nicht gemacht.

1) Hast du auch die aktuellste Version, Build 3098?
2) Hast du alles mit Administrator-Rechten installiert?
3) Hast du erst einmal versucht eine komplett leere Konfiguration zu aktivieren?


----------



## PLC-Gundel (1 Juli 2012)

Hallo clumsi,

hast Du evtl. einen AMD Prozessor?
Habe zwar bisher kein TwinCAT 3 genutzt, aber bei TwinCAT 2 gab es mit einem AMD Prozessor Probleme (mit INTEL nicht).

Dort war es so, daß beim Starten der Runtime ein Bluescreen erschien und man musste über regedit folgende Einstellungen vornehmen, 
damit das Problem nicht mehr auftritt.

Startmenü -> Ausführen "regedit" -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BECKHOFF\TWINCAT\SYSTEM
‘DisableC1E’ auf ‘0’ setzen

Vielleicht gibt's bei TwinCAT3 ja ähnliche Probleme mit AMD Prozessoren.

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## KGU (1 Juli 2012)

Wenn bereits bei der Installation ein Fehler auftritt, scheint das System ja nicht korrekt installiert zu sein. Während der Installation wird ein Logfile erzeugt. Dieses liegt unter %localappdata%\TwinCAT3.log. Dieses einfach mal an den Beckhoff-Support schicken.


----------



## clumsi (1 Juli 2012)

Hallo und danke für die bisherigen antworten!

Ja, es ist das Build 3098.
Auch wurde alles als Administrator durchgeführt.
Mit leere Konfiguration meinst du wahrscheinlich, dass ich nichts programmiert habe? Ja, ich rede vom Zustand direkt nach der Installation.

Zur Idee mit der Regestry: Den genannten Eintrag gibt es bei mir nicht!

Beide PC's haben einen AMD-Prozessor.

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## KGU (1 Juli 2012)

Nein, den gibt es auch nicht mehr. Wie gesagt, Du hattest einen Fehler im Installer. Mit anderen Worten könnten ein paar Komponenten von Tc3 nicht oder fehlerhaft installiert wurden sein. Dergleichen sieht man aber in der Installationslogdatei. Schicke diese an Beckhoff, die werden Dir schon sagen was fehl geschlagen ist.


----------



## clumsi (2 Juli 2012)

Ich habe das ganze jetzt auf einem Intel-PC installiert, und damit gibt es bis jetzt keine Abstürze. Danke für den richtigen Hinweis!


----------



## SPSstudent (2 Juli 2012)

Hast du auch TwinCat 2 auf dem PC installiert?

Falls ja, das hier beachten:
http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.co...tion/html/tc3-installation-parallel.htm&id=33


----------

